# My Gift From Italy - Tizzy



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

As some of you may know I own and show 2 American Show line girls but I have a deep appreciation for other styles. Also, health is a huge focus for me and genetic diversity is a very good thing. 

It is with these ideas in mind that I have been carefully and quietly building relationships with breeders I respect who have lines that I would love to work with over that last few years. I am proud to say that several of these breeders who have never sent a dog the US or only very rarely have considered me as a potential future home for a Show puppy. 

A few months ago a very exciting litter was announced and I was giving the amazing opportunity to have a top pick show girl from a great breeder in Italy. So, we started making plans to go. I was fortunate that my father was able to come with and we visited Pompeii, Florence and Lecco (lake Como) before picking up our precious cargo and returning to the US. It was a truly amazing adventure and a once in a lifetime trip.


So, with out further ado, welcome Rizonhills My Country Tis of Thee. Commonly known as Tizzy. 
Pedigree: Rizonhills My Country Tis of Thee

She was such a good girl, taking an 8.5 hour transatlantic flight, going through customs, and then another 5.5 hour flight before making it to Arizona. As you can imagine, a very long day. She did not make a mess on either flight (though we were prepared) and made hardly a sound. In fact disembarking from the huge transatlaic plane several of the forward cabin attendants remarked that they did not know there was a puppy on the flight until they could see me carrying her out. :smile2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Tizzy is beautiful..


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Baby Tizzy and travel pictures.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Highlights from Italy


----------



## Normita (Oct 3, 2016)

Congratulations She is adorable!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations! She is adorable!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Carina  . Congratulations. Best souvenir ever!!! Sounds like a wonderful trip. By chance did you get to Varenna on Lake Come? One of my favorite places. Enjoy


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

No, we only got a chance to see Lecco. Tizzy's breeder lives near there so we stayed in that area. They were lovely and acted as a tour guide sharing the best local spots with us. It is not generally a tourist spot but it was lovely and a nice change of pace from Florence's masses of people.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations! She is stunning! And I loved your pictures from Italy


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Congratulations!!! She's adorable!!!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

She is a gorgeous pup. Congratulations.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Congratulations! Tizzy is simply lovely.


----------



## balijade (May 26, 2016)

She is so cute and how wonderful that you got her from Italy...double the memories.


----------



## OvW94 (May 7, 2016)

Cutie pie! And her name is just as adorable.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

What a charming story! I can't wait to watch her grow up. Can you share a photo of her parents?***Whoops. Found that in her pedigree***

Best of luck with her. I envy your travel.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Congratulations! What a great and interesting story! And she's so cute! That is really cool. I'm so glad you had a good travel day with her. It's amazing how well they do flying in the cabin. I can't wait to see her grow, too! 

Question - because I remain endlessly interested in this - how did you work around the new CDC puppy importation rules? Are they as strict about bringing in a dog from European countries as from Canada?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> Question - because I remain endlessly interested in this - how did you work around the new CDC puppy importation rules? Are they as strict about bringing in a dog from European countries as from Canada?


Italy is considered by the CDC as a Rabies free country. So dogs under 3 months do not need to have it. Rabies-Free Countries and Political Units | Importation | CDC

I was particular worried about this part of the importation process since customs officers are likely not experts on this facet of CDC rules. I had print outs of the several emails I exchanged with the CDC. They are by the way a surprisingly responsive. I had a documented positive response from the CDC for every question that could come up at customs. 

Even the Italian version of their CDC was giving push back that the US would not allow the puppy because of her lack of a rabies vaccination and were going to withhold her travel health certificate until I provided the CDC emails. 

Canada is not considered rabies free which is why importation is much more challenging and requires a confinement agreement.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

She is beautiful and I love the name!!!

So cute... Her cuddled up in the carrier like it was nothing! 

Congratulations!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How exciting! Huge congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Parents are gorgeous!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> Parents are gorgeous!


Yes. And I love the bitch line. I got to meet mom, grandma and great grandma. All very lovely ladies. :smile2:


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow - what an adventure! Congratulations on your beautiful new girl. I like this collection of names: Jinx, Tilt and Tizzy


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations, she's lovely!


----------



## rosie1703 (Mar 29, 2016)

she is beautiful!!!! I would love to go to Italy!!! ughh!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Congrats she is beautiful! 
Fantastic that the travelling with her all went easily - mind you sounds like your planning made that happen. I couldn't even travel between UK & Ireland (both designated rabies-free ) without Sona having a rabies vaccine!
Can't wait to see tizzy's photos as she grows!!


----------



## kansas gold (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh how exciting!!! Loved the pictures of Italy and I look forward to future pics of your beautiful girl.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations on your beautiful new addition. She is adorable and so is her name. What a great beginning, love the pictures of Italy and I hope that she surpasses all of your dreams. Welcome home Tizzy.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

She is gorgeous! Love her stack! I loved traveling Europe and never was able to get to Italy. I'm jealous! *G* Can't wait to watch her grow up!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

She is beautiful! Congrats! Italy is gorgeous!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

LJack said:


> Italy is considered by the CDC as a Rabies free country. So dogs under 3 months do not need to have it. Rabies-Free Countries and Political Units | Importation | CDC
> 
> I was particular worried about this part of the importation process since customs officers are likely not experts on this facet of CDC rules. I had print outs of the several emails I exchanged with the CDC. They are by the way a surprisingly responsive. I had a documented positive response from the CDC for every question that could come up at customs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! I'm glad it all went smoothly for you. Smart to have brought all the email exchanges.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Tizzy got to come with to a UKC show this weekend and they had a 3-6 month puppy match. She did so good for a baby puppy. Good news is she will do nearly anything for Chicken.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's such a darling girl......


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

She is so cute!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Look at her strutting her stuff  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh my gosh-- Tizzy is a show stopper for sure! She is so cute!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

She looks so gorgeous in stack and so very proud of her self on leash. What a darling girl!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I know nothing about conformation - but she sure does look great in that ring. Like a pro already!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She's adorable!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Tizzy is a living doll!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Adorable . She looks like a natural!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

One perk of Arizona is in November it is still warm enough to get in a pool. 

We took Tizzy along with a friend's 2 puppies to a Dock Diving pool to learn to swim. They do not go off the Dock this young but we did use the ramp so they learn how and where to exit. 

Tizzy did well but was more interested in playing run/tag with the other puppies. She likes to be and is fast.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, what fun. She has really grown.......


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's awesome. You're so lucky it's still warm enough to be in a pool! Tizzy will love dock diving, I'm sure.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

She looks so big already


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Congrats on your new addition! I missed this post earlier. She is a beauty.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

I, of course, recognized all the iconic pics of [emoji634] but I was astounded by that suitcase. It's mine. Please forward to me with all its belongings! Hee hee, such a sweet girl, wishing you the most success with her. You are sure to be champions


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Tizzy is darling! But I have to say I wanted to name a bitch puppy Tizzy my next litter- so now you have blown that for me, as I am sure they both will be in 'the news'! Love the tis of thee- great name. Mine was going to be much sillier than that.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Prism Goldens said:


> Tizzy is darling! But I have to say I wanted to name a bitch puppy Tizzy my next litter- so now you have blown that for me, as I am sure they both will be in 'the news'!


Sorry.?

I know how that feels I so wanted "Charm" for Jinx since her registration name is "A kind of magic" but my friend had a Charm already.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Tizzy is now just shy of 4 months and we are working on getting her registration for AKC completed. Since she is foreign, the registration process is more involved. It also requires two standing pictures, one side view and one front view. I get to go pick up the prints shortly but here she is in all her leggy glory.:wink2:


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

cONGRATS TO your Tizzy...she's beautiful.....good luck with her.....


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

She's such a gorgeous dog...and growing so fast!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Tizzy is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I am so excited! Tizzy is officially naturalized.?

AKC has issued her American registration. So we are licensed to thrill in the AKC ring once she turns 6 months old.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

How fun to see she's an American girl now  I hope you will give us more photos and maybe share what you're doing with her. She is really pretty


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hee hee. I know how you feel. I was so proud when Shala officially became a dual citizen, too (AKC and then CKC, too, so I could compete with her here). Congrats!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Way to go Tizzy! She's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Huge congratulations!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Tizzy had a great day enjoying her very first Christmas.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

To start the new year off, we decided to take advantage of an overcast day to capture some picture of our now 5 month old Tizzy. She is looking much less like a puppy and we are seeing glimpses of the grown girl she will become.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

She's going to be a stunner - she's grown a lot!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Tizzy had her last baby puppy show yesterday at the Kachina Kennel Club Match. She did fabulous! She won the sporting Group against all ages. I thought she was getting a solid look for best in match and was delighted that the winner came over shortly after to talk and said the judge told her it was down to the two of us. 

She definitely still a goofy, bouncy, energetic puppy but we will be venturing into adult competition in February.:smile2:


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Well done. She looks fantastic.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

She is darling!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

She is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone we are so thrilled with her. 

I am also excited to see the show lead we are having made for her. Each of our girls gets a lead designed to match their coat. Hers will be braided white, natural and gold leather. Here are the beautiful champagne and silver beads we chose for her.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## HappyNY (Oct 6, 2016)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

She's so pretty!!! Congratulations!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I've been a little busy but wanted to update. Tizzy had her very first AKC show in March. The judges panel was not very good for European style but they all were great judges for gaining good puppy experience in the ring. 

She loved the ring and other than goofy puppy fun she did great!

Here she is in all her 7 month old glory.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

She's a beauty!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

She is adorable!!!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Tizzy is growing up. I see a dog and think where did my puppy go? 

We live in Phoenix and got Tizzy in October. So, this is her first experience with 110/43 degree weather. She is not a fan.:wink2:


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

She's lovely. 43C wow that's hot. We had 30C today which is rare for us. Dogs spent nearly all day playing in the river much to the disgust of the ducks!!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

It's official. Tizzy is a year old!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

What a beautiful young lady! I love her color. She has two tone socks like Sipsy! Front (of back legs) is lighter than the back. 
I agree with the heat.. guess we are having a cold front today. Light breeze and in the upper 70's. Be nice if this continued, great day to walk the trails.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TIZZY!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tizzy. She looks lovely


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday Pretty Girl. She is looking wonderful.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tizzy!!!:grin2: You are such a beautiful girl!!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I love the birthday photos! Happy Birthday Tizzy! You are beautiful.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I haven't checked in for an update in a while, can't believe she's a year old - for some reason it seems like you've had her for longer, I wonder why.... 

I would love to hear more about how her personality and temperament have developed because holy cow, I am in LOVE with her looks and structure. She is SO my dream girl - looking so moderate, graceful and athletic. Have you ever considered training for a WC?? I would sure love to hear what she is like to train for obedience etc. Have you all worked on anything in particular? Are you keeping up with any of her siblings? How have they turned out?


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy 1st Birthday pretty girl Tizzy


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Tizzy!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

nolefan said:


> I would love to hear more about how her personality and temperament have developed because holy cow, I am in LOVE with her looks and structure. She is SO my dream girl - looking so moderate, graceful and athletic. Have you ever considered training for a WC?? I would sure love to hear what she is like to train for obedience etc. Have you all worked on anything in particular? Are you keeping up with any of her siblings? How have they turned out?


She is a blast. Certainly a dog that wants to be were you are. She is sweet and silly. We joke that she doesn't know how to get petted. She only has so much patients with head pets but loves body contact and but rubs. 

As I have seen with other European bred dogs, Tizzy also seems to have a little softness in temperament. She fortunately she can be easily be convinced that scary stuff is a game and then she is all about it. 

We have not formally started on obedience but she has a lot of potential I am excited about. I personally do not have a lot of field aspersions. It is tough in Arizona to find locations for working, Arizona fauna is especially dangerous and I find working with birds hard as I grew up with pet birds. I do think she would have aptitude but I would have to send her off to really make any headway to a title and I simply am not willing to miss out on any time with her.

She has two siblings in Italy in show homes. Both have been out and done well. In fact her brother went Best Junior in Show! Her mom has been out and in the last couple of weeks has been picking up CACs. Her father has also been pretty consistently been going best veteran and sometimes along with BOB or BOS.

We are hoping to get out showing in the next few months. I know she will have some challenges in the ring but I am hoping I will be able to show her to a few judges I can expect a fair shake from.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

She sounds like a such a sweetheart - I'm glad you're so pleased with her. I completely understand the idea that Arizona is not field work friendly - the heat alone would deter me. And I also wouldn't send my dog off with a pro, I've never understood how people could stand it, no matter what venue. I will be rooting for you to work on obedience with her though, if she isn't quite the American cookiecutter conformation-wise, a dog as lovely as she is deserves to have a couple titles at the end of her name. (to be honest, that matters just as much to me in the long run, if not more)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Holy cow! Time flies!! Happy birthday, Tizzy!!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

It is show season in Arizona. Tizzy recently completed her IABCA International Championship. At 14 months, she will only get better but I am really loving this girl.

We are getting out to UKC and a few AKC shows in the next few months. Hoping to find judges that will appreciate her style. :wink2:


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Tizzy is looking absolutely gorgeous


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Lovely elegant girl! Congrats to you both.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Congratulations on the title! Good luck in your upcoming shows. Keep us posted.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations! Tizzy is a beautiful girl


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh, that PHOTO!!!!!! She just is SO much my kind of girl. Congratulations on the title, I am sure that you will find AKC judges who will reward her. I keep picturing her with a duck in her mouth - wish you lived closer, she needs a field title and then you could show her out of the hunting retriever classes. (Have I mentioned I have a crush on Tizzy?)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Tizzy is beautiful.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I thought you might like her just a bit Kristy. :wink2:

Though it is not a duck here is a video of her. 





We were trimming the tree as you can see the huge pile we made behind my husband. After the chainsaw work, we let the girls out a Tizzy would naturally grab the branches we were lopping off and made her own pile. She must have done it a dozen or more times before I stopped laughing enough to film it.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Congratulations! She's such a pretty girl, inside and out!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Miss Tizzy is getting ready to turn 2 the end of this month. So hard to believe feels like I just brought her home yesterday. She got a bath today and visited the neighbor’s goats, chickens and turkey. Here are a couple photos I took in the yard today.


----------

